# Cost of daycare in melbourne



## carolannbavage (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi All,

Am wondering if anyone has info on the cost of full time day care in Melbourne?

My daughter is 3 in November - and so will be going into Kinder next year when we are in Oz. My mother in law has reserved us a place in a good facility close to where we will be living. We had to pay $100AUD adn the cost will be $400AUD per term - but this only equates to around 2 half days per week.

As we both plan to work we obviously need full time care.

My Australian family are quite traditional - the women either went to part time or quit working altogether when they started having children - but Im not inclined to sit home and bake cakes 

Im curious to know what the costs are?


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

I am not sure about daycare in Melbourne and I assume it would be cheaper than Sydney. Is Sydney you pay anything between $100 to $150 per day however the government does substitute 50% of the expense.


----------

